# Looking for an archery shop



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing a new bow, leaning towards a Bowtech. Can anyone recommend a dealer within 50 miles of the Detroit area ?? I wanted to shoot a few different brands before I decide.Thanks in advance


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

In no particular order:

K & D 
Van's
Capitol


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Hick's Outdoors in Clio, right off of I-75. Their number is 810-564-1820, you should call them first to be certain they've got what you want and in the poundage you'll need. I am certain they have in stock 82nds, admirals, swats, and snipers as well as the diamond ice man, rock, stud and razor edge. Not much in the way of LH at the moment but they'll be there soon.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Hog Wild Archery 

specializes in Bowtechs, but he also carries Concept, Martin, McPhearson and others. 

11244 Rowsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
734-461-1062


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

There is an archery shop in Holly ( Spot Shooter Archery 3525 Grange Hall Rd, Holly - (248) 531-0238). They are good but a ways away for you. I like Browns in Goodrich, also a ways off for you.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Lucky's Archery in Shelby Township (23 & Schoenner)


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I second Lucky's Archery Shop in Shelby TWP. I bought my Admiral there and they were great to deal with.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

KD's
Hog Wild Archery

alittle further but highly recommended from me is Schupachs in Jackson.

J-


----------



## huntoholic (Jan 15, 2008)

Capitol archery in redford can help you out in the Diamond and ELite bow lines. 
Im supposed to have my new elite gt500 in this week, you are more then welcome to shoot it.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

dont how far away it is but shupbachs(sp) is in Jackson
and one of the other great shops is JC archery but that is in stockbridge werth the drive though. http://www.jcarchery.com/


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

slowpoke said:


> There is an archery shop in Holly ( Spot Shooter Archery 3525 Grange Hall Rd, Holly - (248) 531-0238). They are good but a ways away for you. I like Browns in Goodrich, also a ways off for you.


 
Spot Shooter's in Holly, great service and lots of knowledge. I've heard good things about Vans too.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

suzyandal said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a new bow, leaning towards a Bowtech. Can anyone recommend a dealer within 50 miles of the Detroit area ?? I wanted to shoot a few different brands before I decide.Thanks in advance


KD's in Waterford, See Ken, great place with great service!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Adams in Milan, Hogwild in Belleville, Capitol in redford, KD outdoors in waterford, Cooks in Monroe, Vans in Whitmore lake, Schupachs in Jackson, are all good shops. As well as ACE Hardware in Blissfield.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone.


----------

